# Norris Spiers Infill Smoothing Plane on eBay. How high will it get?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

$1125 now with 17 hours to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280546265781&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

and how hi are you going to go to buy it (L,m,a,o,)


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you look at the bidding history, it looks like there are 2 people who really want it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, man, fellas don't mention Ebay. I've dropped a small fortune there. I hadn't been there in 6 months and and after you posted this I'm there as we speak. I've bought and sold there but mostly bought. It can be habit forming.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Haha, I sometimes use ebay as a form of entertainment. The other day I started watching a block of Brazilian Rosewood 14" square X around 3" thick. The bidding started at like $14. I was like holy crap, maybe nobody else will see this and I can snag it up fairly cheap. Well obviously some other people saw it too. It sold for $188 and some change. It was still fun to watch. You get those folks that wait till there is 20 seconds left and jump in there with a high bid so you don't have time to bid again,haha. Needless to say, I am easily amused.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Brand new, unused, unopened it says in the description.*

Reading below, it says a client used it to smooth a small board and then returned it…

Seems a little steep to me for* a modern version of the original…*

The way I read it, it isn't a Norris Spiers, but a copy.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Come on it's a plane! What make it worth that kind of money? Does it really plane n times better than your LV or LN plane? Some people must have more money than they know what to do with…I'll gladly sell them any of my tools for 3 or 4 times what I paid for them.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Mark, I will send it to you for a trial run for a week if I win it… 

We all place value on different things…

The new owners of a colt (*out of one of my mares*) turned down $350,000 just a couple of weeks ago…


----------



## Don2Laughs (Dec 31, 2008)

If you go to the makers website you will see the same plane for $950
http://www.gabardiandson.com/index_files/Page317.htm


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Guess that was enough Thought you guys might get a kick out of that.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man ohhhh man that some green for a plane!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Jusfine,

Don't send it to me I might like it and have to eat my words and find $1100!


----------

